# Team ACE NY (Audi Car Enthusiast)



## wizard of ahh (Dec 17, 2009)

*Team ACE*









Team A.C.E. (Audi Car Enthusiast) are looking to start a new chapter in New Jersey. We are looking for a chapter leader and members to kick this off by the middle of Feb. if anyone is interested feel free to contact me here in a PM, or through email: [email protected] & [email protected] So NJ lets come together and celebrate our love and passion!! AUDI CARS.... Team A.C.E. Its a lifestyle...Not a Hobby
_Modified by wizard of ahh at 11:38 PM 2/6/2010_


_Modified by wizard of ahh at 11:39 PM 2/6/2010_


----------



## wizard of ahh (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Team ACE (wizard of ahh)*









Time is almost near everyone. March 7th, 2010 6pm
Modells parking lot
30-50 77th Street
Jackson Heights, NY 11370
any one want to reach me instantly, email me at: [email protected] even on the 7th i can reply right back..or send me a PM with your cell number and i will send u an instant text to keep anyone not already on the mailing list up to date..so hope to see everyone i spoke to already and anyone who decides to show up.


----------



## wizard of ahh (Dec 17, 2009)

whats going on every one..we will be attending the 1st Annual Legend Volkswagen, Audi, Porsche Car Show! Free to all April 11th 2010:
Date: April 11th 2010 ( Rain or shine)
Time: 9:30 AM til 4:00 PM
Address: 158 Merrick Rd. Amityville, N.Y. 11701
Cost: FREE!!
We will be meeting at out regular Modells meeting location and ride together out to the event. For those who are closer to the event can just meet us out there. I will give an update on meet up time, and estimated time of arriving at the show. anyone need more info feel free to PM me or simply post here on the forum. also reach me at [email protected]


----------



## wizard of ahh (Dec 17, 2009)

for those who couldnt make it..you can watch the short video we made at the Legends Car show
http://www.youtube.com/user/Teamaceny?feature=mhw5


----------



## wizard of ahh (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok back on track. have been away from this forum site for a while but now we are back. hope everyone is good. We are kicking off our CT chapter the last weekend in sept or first weekend of oct.


----------



## wizard of ahh (Dec 17, 2009)




----------

